# I'm new to the forum



## halergur (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My name is Halil, from Turkey. I am a prostect owner of a Beneteau Oceanis 40. She will be delivered to me in Bodrum Turkey around mid April. I have been sailing for about six years. Most of them on charter boats. Now I decided I should own one.

I will be sharing with you all, about my experiences and interesting moments during sailing. I know there are many more experienced sailors in this forum. I am expecting to benefit from all the threads here.

Halil


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey hale, welcome to SN dude. And congrats on the new Bene! Nice boat.

You'll like this place.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking forward to reading about your adventures.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Halil, 

Welcome to Sailnet. The B40 should be very comfortable for you and I look forward to reading about sailing in Turkey. MGM


----------



## halergur (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Luis58 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Halil,

I am also waiting for an Oceanis 40 to be delivered in May. I am from Portugal and the boat will be based in Mallorca. May be we can share some information as prospective owners of a similar boat.

Kind Regards, Luis


----------



## halergur (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Luis,

I am glad that we will be able to share experiences. I hope we won't be talking about problems. But it is a fact that every new boat owner strugles with some issues at the beginning. 

My boat is elegance two cabin version, which comes with bimini, sprayhood and one electric winch. I added Eberspcharer heater.The anchor Beneteau gives is a Britany 16 kg with 60 m 10mm chain. I decided to keep this anchor as the spare and I bought a n Ultra anchor 21 kg. I am also planning to add about 40m of chain. Because some places in Turkey the shore is too steep and anchoring is done about 15-20 meter.

I didn't add bow thruster since I wanted to see really how much I am going to need it. In time I will decide about that.

So far this is it. I want to hear from you your options and opinions. 

Happy sailing,

Halil


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

mgmhead said:


> Halil,
> 
> Welcome to Sailnet. The B40 should be very comfortable for you and I look forward to reading about sailing in Turkey. MGM


B40 ?


----------



## canzas (Jul 16, 2009)

*New to the forum*

Hi All.

I have a 1 yr old Bavaria 38 two cabin sail boat which is in Sydney Australia

Currently we use it as a weekender but have plans to sail north to the barrier reef and coastal islands.
Would like to hear from anybody interested in similar activities.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey can - welcome to SN dude! You'll like this place. Several other Aussies batting around here as well.

Cheers.


----------

